# who has snow then?? Ola de frío - below-zero temperatures across Spain »



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

as usual - there is some snow within 15 minutes of us - Denia certainly got some earlier - & quite a lot within an hour of us - but our spot by the sea surrounded by mountains isn't getting any...........although we did have quite a hail storm for an hour or so this morning

who does have snow?

and do you have any piccies?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

*Ola de frío - below-zero temperatures across Spain*

So how is everyone coping with the cold spell? It's around at least until the middle of next week apparently. Any tips for keeping warm?

For those of you outside Spain who think a daytime temperature of + 10C is positively balmy and we are complaining unnecessarily, try turning off your central heating, chucking out your carpets and putting down stone slabs instead, then you might appreciate what we are going through!

I have put the portable oil-filled radiator under the desk and put a blanket over it and my knees - very toasty.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I knew it wouldn't be long before we started talking about the weather! 

No snow down in Cadiz but jolly cold, grey and windy. And to think this time last week I was sunbathing ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What cold spell?
It's p*****g down here but not cold.
Frost is apparently unknown in these parts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

According to people in our village snow has never fallen here.
I showed some photos of winter in Prague to our neighbour and she was fascinated.
Our first winter in Prague we had snow from late November to late March. Daytime temperatures were often up to minus 20 C or lower with windchill.
Yet if you were dressed appropriately i.e. mummified it was for me at least less cold than in the UK. 
Dry cold is preferable to damp imo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I knew it wouldn't be long before we started talking about the weather!
> 
> No snow down in Cadiz but jolly cold, grey and windy. And to think this time last week I was sunbathing ...


on FB this morning everyone vaguely local - English & Spanish - was talking about the snow

I think most Spanish people I know seem to be more obsessed with the weather than the Brits!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> What cold spell?
> It's p*****g down here but not cold.
> Frost is apparently unknown in these parts.


Haven't you been watching the news? The southwest of Spain hasn't come off as badly as the rest of the country but it's all relative I suppose - but a few days ago it was 19 or 20C here and now it's barely 10.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Haven't you been watching the news? The southwest of Spain hasn't come off as badly as the rest of the country but it's all relative I suppose - but a few days ago it was 19 or 20C here and now it's barely 10.


it's looking decidedly chilly tomorrow

El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España











most of those warnings are for low temps


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I know it's snowing down Owdoggys way. All ok here just cloud & a cold wind.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Let me know when Spring arrives.

Until then I'm as snug as a bug in a rug, back in my cosy, carpeted, central-heated, insulated, double-glazed, cavity-walled, UK gaff.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its been snowing here quite heavily this morning
We're only 6 kms from the coast as well.

Now very misty, but quite cold. It was under 2 degrees again this morning


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Let me know when Spring arrives.
> 
> Until then I'm as snug as a bug in a rug, back in my cosy, carpeted, central-heated, insulated, double-glazed, cavity-walled, UK gaff.


In Hampshire just got back from morning walk by Watershipdown. 6 C but feels fresh but not bitter despite a northerly breeze. Overcast but dry. Hundreds of rooks playing in the sky and early signs of spring in abundance. Most of the race horses are inside but 4 left to graze the meadow. No sign of rabbits who must be staying below ground. Robin, wren, various tits, collared doves, pheasant ......... A quick look at the old 14C house my mate is restoring and then the pub comes into view. Only 5 real ales today !! 

Wherever you are enjoy


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Haven't you been watching the news? The southwest of Spain hasn't come off as badly as the rest of the country but it's all relative I suppose - but a few days ago it was 19 or 20C here and now it's barely 10.


No. I was out looking after abandoned doggies all day yesterday and then I came home and spent the evening reading after dinner. Only news I saw was BBC 24. We used to get Spanish tv via our Sky box but the channels disappeared. We listen to Spanish radio and read El Pais etc. but I would like to have Spanish tv and must get round to seeing to it.
We get our weather forecast from a friendly goatherd we meet when we walk Our Little Azor. He is usually very accurate.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No. I was out looking after abandoned doggies all day yesterday and then I came home and spent the evening reading after dinner. Only news I saw was BBC 24. We used to get Spanish tv via our Sky box but the channels disappeared. We listen to Spanish radio and read El Pais etc. but I would like to have Spanish tv and must get round to seeing to it.
> We get our weather forecast from a friendly goatherd we meet when we walk Our Little Azor. He is usually very accurate.


The footage of snow on the palm trees in Mallorca was quite pretty. Well, pretty weird actually.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Still wet, cold and windy here. Very grey, but no snow or hail - just rain. The temperature according to my car is 6c !!! Thats cold enough thank you!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Still wet, cold and windy here. Very grey, but no snow or hail - just rain. The temperature according to my car is 6c !!! Thats cold enough thank you!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


It was 12C on our terrace earlier but probably lower now.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

9C here today and a fine drizzle of rain - just like England in fact and, in keeping with the thread, I can't see any snow on the mountains but then I can't see the mountains coz of the low cloud and rain. Maybe it's more like Ireland...


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

For some unknown reason my Mrs and daughter wanted to go to the beach for a picnic at lunchtime. Just got back with hypothermia. The dog is sulking at me for making him go in the sea.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

djfwells said:


> For some unknown reason my Mrs and daughter wanted to go to the beach for a picnic at lunchtime. Just got back with hypothermia. The dog is sulking at me for making him go in the sea.


Extreme cold can cause the brain to stop working properly. Probably what happened here....


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

thrax said:


> Extreme cold can cause the brain to stop working properly. Probably what happened here....


I agree. Probobaly hasn't worked since the cold snap we had last year.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> In Hampshire just got back from morning walk by Watershipdown. 6 C but feels fresh but not bitter despite a northerly breeze. Overcast but dry. Hundreds of rooks playing in the sky and early signs of spring in abundance. Most of the race horses are inside but 4 left to graze the meadow. No sign of rabbits who must be staying below ground. Robin, wren, various tits, collared doves, pheasant ......... A quick look at the old 14C house my mate is restoring and then the pub comes into view. Only 5 real ales today !!
> 
> Wherever you are enjoy


Yes, well best of both Worlds here.
Snug as a bug nightime, but it's been great weather for walking the countryside with the ground and paths nicely frosted over.
Only problem has been getting anywhere in the car, as my mates string of race horses has been hogging all the roads around the village during the hard weather.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

For some reason teh water supply to my finca runs over the top of the fields from the main road and freezes until about noon whenever it's cold like this. Lovely.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We dont have any snow or minus temperatures here, but the wind is relentless, tiles missing from rooves this morning, branches strewn across the roads and I had a terrible nights sleep with the wind howling, doors rattling, bangs and crashes outside and as I say the temperatures here may not be minus, but its bloody cold!!!! Not as bad as last winter with all that rain tho - yet!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We dont have any snow or minus temperatures here, but the wind is relentless, tiles missing from rooves this morning, branches strewn across the roads and I had a terrible nights sleep with the wind howling, doors rattling, bangs and crashes outside and as I say the temperatures here may not be minus, but its bloody cold!!!! Not as bad as last winter with all that rain tho - yet!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


it's + 2º here but sunny at the mo - I can see big black clouds coming from the NW though, so I doubt the sun will last........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I now understand why my great-grandmother reputedly 'took to her bed' at the outset of winter to the onset of spring, once she reached her mid-seventies.
She lived to be ninety but my great grandfather, who ran around looking after her with the help of their daughters, died comparatively young.


----------

